# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  изготовление мастер-модели на 3d-принтере

## kfmut

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно изготовить прототип мастер-модели под литьё смолы в силикон, размеры 17х20х4мм, стенка от 0.3мм, деталировка на картинках



Уже обращался в московский RP-салон/НАМИ( http://rp-salon.ru/ ), питерский 3D-Master( http://3d-master.ru/ ), они отказались, в последнем предложили сделать на ЧПУ из протопласта, но по деньгам получилось совсем не айс. Отослал stl-модель Кемарскому из АБ-Универсал( http://objet.ru ), он что-то не откликается. Обратился в тех.центр Solidscape( http://www.solidscape.ru/tc/tc.html ), те молчат аки партизаны. Так сказать, прошерстил конторы, которые известны и работают с "ювелиркой", а результат почти нулевой...

Есть у кого-нибудь опыт работы с подобными конторами?

----------


## CINN

Видимо уже НГ праздновать начали...
А вот тут не пробовали?
http://fsapr2000.ru/index.php?showforum=109

----------


## kfmut

ну а как Вы думаете?
http://fsapr2000.ru/index.php?showto...dpost&p=368446 ;-)

----------

